

The Beal Conjecture - tokenadult
http://www.bealconjecture.com/

======
tokenadult
I see Peter Norvig, LISP hacker and director of research at Google, has
written about this conjecture.

<http://norvig.com/beal.html>

He has a suggestion for what to do with part of the prize money if you win the
prize for proving the conjecture.

According to Noam Elkies, as reported on WolframMathWorld, "This conjecture is
more properly known as the Tijdeman-Zagier conjecture (Elkies 2007)."

